# Alcohol Allowance



## Livingindubai

Hi All, 
I realize that there is a 4 L duty free allowance for bringing in alcohol into the country for non-muslims. 
Does this alcohol need to be purchased from the Duty Free or can I bring it in with my luggage. Even perhaps 2-3 L?
I have recently moved to the UAE and a couple of bottles of my favorite spirits are either too expensive or unavailable.

So just wondering.

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## ccr

I have brought in this allowance in my luggage before - many times.


----------



## Livingindubai

ccr said:


> I have brought in this allowance in my luggage before - many times.


Thanks CCR. Have they ever seen it in your luggage and been ok with it or is it just something they have never discovered?
I just want to make sure its not seen as something I am hiding and doing.


----------



## indoMLA

You are allowed 4 liters regardless of where it was purchased. 
If your bags are scanned (prior to exiting the airport) and you have more than required, then you can get in trouble. But to answer your question, you are allowed 4 liters and can buy it from Duty Free or bring it from your travel origin.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

The allowance is for alcohol bought at the Duty Free.

It is illegal to bring alcohol into the UAE. They may overlook it, as they may overlook you bringing in sex toys, porn material, etc. but it does not make it any less illegal.


----------



## ccr

Lita_Rulez said:


> The allowance is for alcohol bought at the Duty Free.


Is this written somewhere that I can look up ?


----------



## ccr

Livingindubai said:


> Have they ever seen it in your luggage and been ok with it or is it just something they have never discovered?


I don't remember anyone asked me yet, but my bags have been scanned a few times.


----------



## indoMLA

Lita_Rulez said:


> The allowance is for alcohol bought at the Duty Free.
> 
> It is illegal to bring alcohol into the UAE. They may overlook it.........


I have never heard this rule... So you are saying that if I buy alcohol from another country's duty free shop, I can't bring it into the UAE? I have purchased alcohol from the US and brought it here on many occasions. I doubt that every single airport screener just happened to overlook it....


----------



## ccr

ccr said:


> Is this written somewhere that I can look up ?


I will answer my own question...

????? ??? - ???? ?????????

Not exceed 4L of alcohol without mentioning specific how / where the alcohol were acquired.

I have carried alcohol in my luggage for the last 15 years in/out of many countries without problem (they were all under allowance).

The only single time 1 bottle was not allowed (from carry-on, not checked luggage) because I had bought it in Cairo duty free on the way out, transferred at Schiphol airport (Netherlands) going to US. This was right after 9/11, and US passed the law that all liquid in carry-on must be sealed and bought at duty-free of the embarkation country going to the US (for control reason).


----------



## Lita_Rulez

indoMLA said:


> I have never heard this rule... So you are saying that if I buy alcohol from another country's duty free shop, I can't bring it into the UAE? I have purchased alcohol from the US and brought it here on many occasions. I doubt that every single airport screener just happened to overlook it....



Funny enough, I can't find it anymore.

The government page says :

Passengers are permitted to bring the following items into Dubai without paying customs duty:

The amount of alcoholic beverages and beers should not exceed 4 liters of alcohol beverages, or 2 cartons of beer (each consisting of 24 cans, not exceeding 355 ml for each can or its equivalent).

I would bet my last pair of pants that there used to be a clarification somewhere about what "bring into the country" means, as the Duty Free shop is located before customs, but can't find it right now (and frankly, don't have the time to look for it).

If it is now not true anymore, however, I'll be a happy camper, as it means I can bring wine from producers I know in France, rather then buy the one at the Duty Free. :clap2:


----------



## ccr

Lita_Rulez said:


> If it is now not true anymore, however, I'll be a happy camper, as it means I can bring wine from producers I know in France, rather then buy the one at the Duty Free. :clap2:


Then you would let me buy one of such nice bottles from you out of the appreciation of this new-found information ? :spit:


----------



## indoMLA

Lita_Rulez said:


> Funny enough, I can't find it anymore.
> 
> The government page says :
> 
> Passengers are permitted to bring the following items into Dubai without paying customs duty:
> 
> The amount of alcoholic beverages and beers should not exceed 4 liters of alcohol beverages, or 2 cartons of beer (each consisting of 24 cans, not exceeding 355 ml for each can or its equivalent).
> 
> I would bet my last pair of pants that there used to be a clarification somewhere about what "bring into the country" means, as the Duty Free shop is located before customs, but can't find it right now (and frankly, don't have the time to look for it).
> 
> If it is now not true anymore, however, I'll be a happy camper, as it means I can bring wine from producers I know in France, rather then buy the one at the Duty Free. :clap2:


I think you are allowed 4 liters free of having to pay any duty (anything more would have to be declared and you would have to pay duties; which again means that you can probably bring in more alcohol than 4L, but you might need permits and licenses to do so), but that doesn't mean you have to buy it from Dubai Duty Free. Or at least I hope not... but, we have seen crazier rules being enforced, so I don't know...


----------



## Livingindubai

Thank you all for your replies and links.

IndoMLA, the liquor that you have brought in to the UAE, from the US in the past, is that from US Duty Free Shops or also carried in your checked luggage. I am looking to check it in.

I am thinking of just doing a couple of bottles this time 1.5/2L in total, so hoping that since I am well under the limit, it should be ok. It would be great if someone reading this and traveling to the UAE can check about this with someone at the airport and post a message. 

If not that person may just have to be me.


----------



## indoMLA

Livingindubai said:


> Thank you all for your replies and links.
> 
> IndoMLA, the liquor that you have brought in to the UAE, from the US in the past, *is that from US Duty Free Shops or also carried in your checked luggage*. I am looking to check it in.
> 
> I am thinking of just doing a couple of bottles this time 1.5/2L in total, so hoping that since I am well under the limit, it should be ok. It would be great if someone reading this and traveling to the UAE can check about this with someone at the airport and post a message.
> 
> If not that person may just have to be me.


Nope. I had some old scotch that I wanted to bring with me, so I just packed it into my luggage. If you are really afraid, then just buy something at the duty free shop and then put your bottle in the same bag before getting screened by the guys at the exit. Good Luck.


----------



## Jynxgirl

All the duty frees seal the bags, no?


----------



## indoMLA

Jynxgirl said:


> All the duty frees seal the bags, no?


Nope. They only seal the bags if you are buying prior to boarding. But when you are exiting the airport, the Duty Free purchases are left open. You can simply slide your liquor into the same bag and walk out with no one being the wiser.


----------

